# Opinions On R. P. G. Possibilities



## YayGollum (Apr 15, 2005)

I am guessing that I should be waiting for the terrifying people in charge to finish doing whatever crazy things they should be hurrying up with to get the R. P. G. sections workable. It looks like there are already suitable places to employ the things, but I am guessing that they will be making changes. I don't know, so while I wait, I shall attempt to communicate with other R. P. G. enthusiasts. 

Greetings. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Why not? Anyways, I see that a few little First Age things are going on. Perhaps there are many more R. P. G. type thingses that were in use and have not yet been restarted over here? I am not sure. Looking at the only R. P. G. type things around at the moment, I gathered that people are interested in the First Age and came up with a couple of ideas of my own (The horror R. P. G. that shows off how achingly terrifying the Orcs were in the beginning and the Dark elf R. P. G. just because I have never seen a very good one and am interested in the poor as well as commonly overlooked dudes). 

But then, I have noticed that the most popular Ages to have R. P. G. type things in is the Fourth Age. Ick. I would at least go for the Third since the Fourth is all about the boring humans. I could, of course, invent many different ways of looking at the Fourth Age. The Second Age is my problem. The only thing that I have come up with so far is something that shows off the arrogance of the boring Numenoreans and how it messed with the unfortunate humans left on Middle Earth the entire time.

I went off track. I was looking for you people's opinions, wasn't I? Yes, that is at least what I wrote in the title. Go for it. I have toyed with the idea of holding auditions for roles that I have in mind for my stories, but from what I have read, it looks like most of you people would think of that as too evil. oh well. 

What are you people looking forward to? Any specific Age or just gallons of creative juices to swim in wherever you find the stuff? I'd go with the second thing. I am merely looking for a bit of constructive discussion of crazy R. P. G. people's expectations and things. Doobedoobedoo...was it all too general? I would like to keep it that way. Allowing for much discussion of achingly varied aspects? Why not?


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 15, 2005)

I have an idea for a First Age RP running around in my head, but I have to get a little further on the back story, before hashing out more details on the RP idea. No, wait. It's supposed to take place in the Second Age. It's kind of a continuation of my Heir of the Oath story. Mir and I have discussed it a few times, but it still has many kinks I have to work out. I need to get a little further into my Heir of the Oath story to see how things are going to develop. Speaking of that story, I need to get going on it again. My writing skills have finally started to return, now that my nassssssty little personal crisis is over.

Unfortunately, my writing time is a bit limited and will be for the foreseeable future, so I have to be careful how many RPs I make commitments to! I don't want to hold up stories


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 15, 2005)

You know, I really really like RPing but there never seems to be and RPs that arn't so developed to get into. Will someone PLEASE just tell to to be in a RP...AND RP, and I'll be there. Right now I'm doing extensive Star Wars Role Playing, but there is nothing like middle earth! lol...I miss good players!! waah!  So the point of this blazing contest was what? To plead that the next RP opened, that doesn't have a bizzioion things I have to know to get the story streight, that SOMEONE, ANYONE, will just drop me a PM or a post here and LET ME KNOW!!  lol, okay I'm done. Just let me know, okay.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Apr 15, 2005)

*Rpg Possibilities....*

Awhile ago at MERPG Lai started and idea for an (I think) Third Age RP. From what I remember, it involved elves, hobbits, and a quest, and the elves needed the hobbits because of their small size... as I can't go to MERPG right now (ack!) I can't go check the details, but it was on its way to becoming a very cool RPG...anyone remember better than I do? Anyone interested? (Though I wouldn't be able to accept you in the RP exactly, as it was Lai's idea to start with so she would be the what-ja-ma-call-it person in charge.)


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2005)

Greetings, Elorendil person. What opinions on R. P. G. possibilities were you informing me about? It looks like you were merely tossing out any random thoughts that you had that included R. P. G. type things. oh well. Perhaps my opening post wasn't good enough. 

How are the Star Wars roleplaying gameses going, Firawyn person? The last time that I tried checking up on any, they were too focused on the sickening Chewbaccaless stories. Anyways, it surely sounds as if you would be enthusiastic and fun to write with in an R. P. G. I can remember you for suggesting any specific roles for my stories, but that bit about a bizzioion things you have to know to get the story streight  scares me. How much knowledge of Middle Earth do you have, person? What books have you read and what interests you? Perhaps knowing that can make me less terrified of you.  

Anyways, Rosalee LuAnn person, please excuse me for having zero knowledge on the R. P. G. type thing that you are wondering about. Oh, I am ashamed! No, not really. An R. P. G. type thing only about elves and hobbits doesn't sound like a very fun story to me. They are two of my least liked things in Tolkien's stories. Whoops! Anything else from you? That story idea was just so achingly compelling to you that you have little else to write about Tolkienish R. P. G. type things? What would your dream Tolkienish R. P. G. type thing include? Enchant me with your originality!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 18, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> How are the Star Wars roleplaying gameses going, Firawyn person? The last time that I tried checking up on any, they were too focused on the sickening Chewbaccaless stories. Anyways, it surely sounds as if you would be enthusiastic and fun to write with in an R. P. G. I can remember you for suggesting any specific roles for my stories, but that bit about a bizzioion things you have to know to get the story streight  scares me. How much knowledge of Middle Earth do you have, person? What books have you read and what interests you? Perhaps knowing that can make me less terrified of you.



My RPGs are going great, my site is one really big RP, taking place after the death of Master Luke Skywalker. My character, Genia Solo, is the daughter of Jacen Solo, so Luke was my great uncle. Here's a link to my site if you're interested, we could always use more players and I'd love to have you! Check it out! It's called Coruscant. 

Oh boy, my knowlage of Middle Earth? Well, I've read LotR three times, the Unfinished tales, the hobbit, I have maps pd Middle earth, nunimor and beligrand(sp?) that I constantly study. I'm working my way, slowly..through the Sil, I have a wonderful reference book called Tolkien's Middle Earth A to Z. It's more or less a Tolkien dictionary of Characters, places, creatures, things, etc. I've dug I bit into quenya, I've been on this forum for two years now, and I cant get enough of Tolkien! Good enough?  lol

I love RPing, Star Wars, Middle Age, and Middle Earth, though it's rare I get to RP Middle Earth style, because of jerky people who want to hog the story to go just so, and arn't interested in having an 'unplanned character'  Meenies. Anyway, *cheers up* ANY TIME you have a RP getting started, let me know. I'd be more than happy to join up!  
d


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 18, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> I love RPing, Star Wars, Middle Age, and Middle Earth, though it's rare I get to RP Middle Earth style, because of jerky people who want to hog the story to go just so, and arn't interested in having an 'unplanned character'  Meenies.



Sometimes people begin RP's with a vision of exactly where the story will take them, others do not. 

Perhaps instead of blaming your failure to engage in Middle-earth RPing on 'jerky people', you could from now on ask permisison first to see what kind of character is wanted, or even open your own RP?

I don't see how you can say someone is _hogging_ his own RPG. To be fair, you didn't just introduce an 'unplanned character' but an entire unplanned storyline involving the main character. It could be that this got in the way of their plans, so it is understandable that you were denied your plans. I think it was generous of the 'jerky people' to say your character might be fitted in at a later point.


---------------


For the original topic, I am mostly interested in First Age RPing. I am not sure if I should be joining any at the moment though. I am presently in a First Age RPG, and may be joining another RPG soon, so I will have to wait and see if these two will be enough.

I can hardly imagine a story idea set in the First Age that would not interest me. If anyone ever needs a player for a tiny role I would probably be willing.

There is one First Age idea I have had for over a year. It's kind of a love story though, one of them being taken in a battle and enslaved in Angband, but he escapes before long. His lover was the only one who didn't lose hope, and many years are spent with the two searching Beleriand for the other. There is even a small chance this could be done as a long poem.

But if this is ever started, it needn't be a love story I guess... if no one wanted it that way, it could be siblings or good friends. 

The Age I have the least desire to RP in is the Fourth, as I hardly see this as being Middle-earth at all. But if a idea were just right it could happen, so I would not rule it out.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Nom, 

please ignore that comment. I was refering to people from another board, no worries. I just really dislake peopel without imagination. Sure, you can have an idea of where you want it to go, but geez, it's a damn dictatorship.


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 18, 2005)

LoL, I feel your pain, Firawyn... 

*looks at oxymoronic statement/smiley/lack-thereof and smirks*

Anyway, I enjoy and am looking forward to starting a First Age RP. I remember trying to get involved in one on MERPG, but it didn't exactly work out... LoL, I think I got one post up and then the thread died.

I also enjoy swimming in pool sized vats of creativity. I like to think I'm creative, but more often than not, I'm taking someone else's idea, shredding it and then putting it back together in a form that only vaguely resembles the original idea. 

If there are any serious RPs that arise in the near future, I'd be ecstatic to join it. ...Then there IS always that narrow-minded possibility of starting my own... 

*cracks whip* Do what I say in this thread, or die!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool, Firawyn person. Shall check that website thing of yours out even though it is set in a Chewbaccaless era.  Anyways, from that other stuff that you wrote, I am now less afraid. It just seems as if you are the type who could have much creativity and entertainment value. Maybe a little unfocused creativity, though. 

It looks like I am the type that you people might think of as pure evil for coming up with ideas for stories that I wish for others to adhere to. Am not intending to be dictatorish. Have merely come up with an idea that I happen to believe is good and deemed you people worthy of helping me out with presenting it to the world. No offense, but you should be honored, and I should be thankful. 

I shall look for you and this Mirelena person when the R. P. G. sections are cemented in this place. I have the ability to make fun of, praise, and overact many stories based on Tolkienish stuffs. I wish for my stories to have a message that people can appreciate, but most just think that I am trying to be silly. It is not the vessel that you should be looking at. That thing is painted with original and crazy colors and patterns made to draw attention. The attention obtaining is not the goal. The juicy bits of heartfelt coolness inside is what you should look for. oh well. I do not expect for that to happen anytime soon.  

Also, Confusticated lady, you should know that I would probably be willing to join or contribute in any way to your crazy maybe a poem people looking for each other type of story. Whatever direction you decide to go with, I could easily toss in many eccentric characters. Also, also, I have plenty of good Fourth Age ideas that need focused contributions if they will work the way I want them to (Hm. Does that sound evil to you other people? Whoops. Am not communicating well enough, I guess). oh well.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 20, 2005)

> *cracks whip* Do what I say in this thread, or die!!!



lol, yes that sounds about right! I cant help it. That kind aren't open to change from the original idea. The point of RP is to have fun, tell a good story, and expand your horizens! And what do they do? A dictatorship! Do it or die! lol oh man, you hit that one on the nail.

YayGollum, I'll have to say, I've been watching you for a long time. You are quite the person. I do have focus, but like I said, I'm open to change mid RP if a better idea comes up! *grin* I'm flexable! Anyway, over at MERPG, me and a few other people had a really good RP going, and then all but me and another player dissapeaered. The RP died, and it was queer, because it was a good place to end. I cant access it anymore, because they're changing it and all..etc. ick! I'm really ready to start RPing again.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 20, 2005)

> lol, yes that sounds about right! I cant help it. That kind aren't open to change from the original idea. The point of RP is to have fun, tell a good story, and expand your horizens! And what do they do? A dictatorship! Do it or die! lol oh man, you hit that one on the nail.



Firawyn, nobody is forcing you to participate in a certain RPG that is not to your liking or does not allow for certain deviations from the plot, but neither should you force the thread starter to conform to your own ideas and suggestions. You can discuss it with them, of course, but if they just won't budge, well, there's not much you can do about that. You are free to start your own RPG wherein you explain your own ideas and follow your very own principles. I for one don't like taking part in RPs that don't feel _Tolkien_ to me, i.e. where different races or characters act immensely out of character, or where fundamental concepts of Tolkien's world are changed beyond recognition, or when characters exhibit flashy 'Dungeons & Dragons' - style magic...So everyone has their own likes and dislikes, and everyone will undoubtedly look for a game they can get the most enjoyment out of.


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 20, 2005)

Ithryn, Firawyn has already stated that her problem is not with any of the RPs on THIS site. She goes to other sites where they're stiff necked.

Yay! You'll let me in a thread again? Really!? *does happy dance* Sah-weetness!

Does anyone have even vague plotlines in their heads? If yes, can we talk about them in here, or do we have to start yet another thread? *lol*


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you Mirelena, you're right. 

Ithrynluin-
I totally agree that the RPs, esp. here, should have the certian Tolkien feel to it. That's so true. I also don't like when men start getting short and using magic, and elves begin to grow beards!  

What I should have said was I'm glad MERPG has movied back to TTF, because I hated having to go by strict guidlines there. It wan't a matter of 'I have an idea, let's give it a try' it was 'i have an idea, now lets write a presusive paragraph about it before presenting it to a mod.' It just felt restricted. Not to mention, I'm still relitivly new to the work of Tolkien....I mena, I am and I'm not. Okay let's put it this way. I am STILL trying to get through the Sil, and it seems that you have to have the Sil memorized to know enough about the Valar to be in a elven RP. You know? Okay I'm rambling, but that's okay!  Like I said before, there isn't a 'problem' I was simply saying that other people can be jerks and be totally shut to new ideas. You said share and then discuss...when the RP master wont even let you share, that's what pisses me off. Like I said, another site. I'm just saying. I'll shut up now.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2005)

Firawyn person, am pleased by the stroke to the ego that I have received with word that I have been interesting enough to at least one person that they might watch me for a long time. Yes, I am the greatest.  Anyways, sure, I happen to be achingly flexible in many (but not all) R. P. G. type things. As in, some of my evil R. P. G. things are ideas that have been festering in my brain for years, so I have had plenty of time to work pretty much all of the plot details out to myself. 

Yes, I doubt that not every little bit will work out the way that I have envisioned because there are plenty of crazy players who might come up with better ideas than mine. Hm. Maybe I am just a bit too evil and self-centered to believe that most ideas are better, though.   But then, I am always achingly open to ideas and actively seeking them and things. Most of my newer ideas, though, only have an opening and a few plot twist ideas for the later road worked out. Perhaps I should just stick to those? *rants to himself about how he wants his older ideas to work perfectly*  oh well. Maybe you people get the idea. 

Also, I would expect the average elf that people enjoy playing to have at least plenty of common knowledge of the Ainur and elf history and things, but there are elves who have heard little of either. The Dark elves that everyone forgets about. *hides* I have a Dark elf based idea in the First Age, but oh well. *runs away*

I agree with pretty much everything that the Ithrynluin person had to write. Sometimes I wonder if my R. P. G. things have the Tolkienish feel that some (but not enough, in my opinion  ) look for. I love them all, of course. I have read most of the books, am achingly intelligent, and know what I happen to be talking about when I mess with Tolkienish R. P. G. plotlines. But then, lots of my characters and plot twist ideas have been able to scare off plenty. oh well. If one of my crazy ideas is too extreme, inform me. I would be achingly entertained by explaining how my ideas are the correct ones.  

Anyways, I also am annoyed by what you people write of. A twenty-seven thousand year old elf who talks and acts like a thirteen year old girl? Give me a great explanation for why, and I would love to have you in my R. P. G. thing! Any random elf with a sword that glows neon green when any being with anything resembling ill will towards anything that could be looked at by your character in a favorable light now or in the future even thinks of acting on his ill will? I doubt that such an item could exist, but give me the history of that weapon, and I will do much to destroy it so that noone could ever benefit from the evil thing.  

Mirelena person, did the Ithrynluin person even mention that the Firawyn person was writing about this site? I do not see that and merely assumed that the person was attempting to talk sense into the person in regards to any random R. P. G. thing where opinions happen to differ. Why jump down throats prematurely? Or was it just too much fun to pass up?  I would think that they would be hot and wet and stinky. oh well. Yes, I have plenty of achingly original ideas for plenty of achingly entertaining R. P. G. type stories, but I would not want to make a thread just about discussing R. P. G. ideas. Too many different people coming in with too many different story ideas. Maybe make an O. O. C. thread for discussing a story that you will definitely be turning into an R. P. G. thing. Or is that too restrictive? *hides* Anyways, I can toss P. M. things at you people if you are achingly interested in any story ideas. I would encourage anyone to do that before making an achingly random thread. Why not? *runs away*


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 23, 2005)

YayGollum-

I must say that I didn't know it was possable to use on word to many times until a minute ago.....achingly is just one of those words not you oversaid!! lol  Oh well.

Like you said about having people play elves that act like little kids, I agree. I'm often mistaken to me older than I am, even in this world. If I didn't tell you I was 16, you probobly would not have known. I've been assumed to be "in my late 20's" quite often. Not to brag, but I'm a damn good writer!! lol


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 26, 2005)

Firawyn... You make me laugh. In a very good way. You go, girl!


As for jumping to conclusions with regard to what Ithryn said... *  blushes scarlet  * I'm going to have to plead guilty on that.  My mistake.
Apologies to all whom I have offended. Thanks for the reminder, Yay. 
btw- Throats are hot and sticky. It was an interesting experience though. 

I don't have any solid enough ideas to even warrant opening up an OOC, but I'll be thinking about that. I am getting tired of waiting...  *twitches impatiently* AIEE!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 26, 2005)

Why, Mirelena? You're writing in one already!


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 27, 2005)

*freaks out  * True! Too true!  *open mouth, insert foot* I enjoy having more than one thread to post in... I guess I like the stress because I'm not entirely sane.  Stranger in a Strange land is a really cool thread, I'm loving it!
However, not having Cairbrent around is really starting to make me nervous. I find myself talking more and more like him everyday. LoL. It's sad, really.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes. Oh, it is so great to speak casually of R. P. G. type things that we have been in before! Ah, I long for the days of the Hope and Despair series! I am achingly sure that they will never be continued, but oh well.  Anyways, is reminiscing what this thread was made for? *asks self, slaps self for wasting his precious time when he knows the answer already, since he's, you know, himself already, dang* The answer is no! This thread is about ideas for the future. I already wrote that anyone interested was to ask for me to toss a Private Message type thing at them for my current ideas. I also asked for anyone at all to show up and tell me what they are looking for so that I can come up with the greatest story of all time based on your whim. Perhaps nobody wants to hear from YayGollum, who is too often thought of as just crazy and silly and trying to get a laugh or two. oh well. Nevermind, then. Am pure evil. Shall sit in a corner and cry from lack of outlets for creative juices. *sniff* Do you people want that sort of situation on your conscience type things?  Oh, Ick. Let me see here. What was I writing? Yes. Tell me your thoughts and wishes for the future. Toss flashbacks from good R. P. G. type things at me only if you have to. Try to write why those were good enough to be remembered, though. I gain zero assistance from ---> "Oh, I remember that I was in this one R. P. G. once! It had an elf in it, I think." *pulls hair until it hurts, then whines*


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

he, i love the way you write YayGollum..it's just plain amusing...he. Back on MERPG, I was in a REALLY good RP called Tharbad Rebuilt....I printed out the whole thing....OMG that was awasome...


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 27, 2005)

Am always happy to entertain, but it seems as if the way that I write (which is exactly the same as the way that I talk) confuses some people easily. Why else would this Firawyn person show up to use this thread in the exact wrong way? Oh, unless this one was only attempting to have fun with being evil.  Yes, that is okay. Why not? *twiddles thumbs while wondering if he shouldn't have made this thread in the first place* Was merely attempting to discover more about people's hopes and dreams now that the R. P. G. type things are back where they belong. Maybe all are of the opinion that makes them say things like ---> "Yes, the R. P. G. type things are back at this website thing. Good for us. What else is there to say? Sure, I might join some. I'll look at the threads to see if I am enchanted by the first post, but if I despise the people in it, I shall ignore it, of course." Ick. I hope not. *runs away*


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 27, 2005)

Good ideas... *squeezes creative juices out of brain* Eeew.

I'm actually stealing this idea from one of the old members. *sniffs* Galdor... AHEM. Never mind. He said that it would be wickedly awesome (paraphrase) to have a journal type RP in the Second Age around the time of the fall of Numenor. You could either have journal posts for individual characters or have two or three people writing for one, main character. Oooo! Or have two or four people writing TWO corresponding journals!

*Gasp!* I amaze myself sometimes... 

(Yay, if you really talk like this in real life, I feel pity/envy/amusement for the people you interact with. I myself have been labeled crazy on more than one occassion.
No, really! Some of my co-workers went to my supervisor once and told her that I was crazy. She essentially told them to get real. ...I laughed for ten minutes straight after that one.  )

(p.s. Auditions aren't an evil idea. I think that an IC audition thread would be hysterical. A bit like the Gag Reel back at MERPG.  )


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 27, 2005)

Dude that is freaking awasome. I want in on that one! EEK! I'd have to do some reading up however, my knowlage of the fall of Numenor is minimal.

Kinda a branch off of your idea, what if you used the same techniqu in the fourth age, after the war of the ring, having the characters be people like...say ME (Firawyn) daughter of Faramir and Eowyn, and people like Frodo Gamgee, sone of Sam and Rosie...you know? 

Or hell, do both! That is a really good idea, my dear. I real winner!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 30, 2005)

What is so great about a journal type of R. P. G. thing? Write only in first person if you do not wish to deal with the boringness of an all-powerful narrator type. With first person, you can be just as evil and full of personality dripping off of every letter as you would be with a journal type thing. Also, the journal way is less action, plot, or conflict-orientented, depending on what sort of crazy character you have. oh well. Nevermind. Have fun, crazy people.


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2005)

Original ideas, Gollum. That's what's so cool about it. It's different.  

I acctaully do prefer third person RPing...it allows you to be sneaky, pressiousss!!


----------



## YayGollum (May 1, 2005)

Yes, the crazy journal idea is different. I just don't see how that is good in this case. But oh well. Have fun. Also, yes, you can be way more achingly evil and sneaky with third person, but first person is always more fun, in my insane opinion. The personalities of the characters are what matter the most, and with first person, you get pure personality. Anyways, Yay for the R. P. G. stuff being finished! Except that they left up that temporary version. Would it be so hard to quickly slide the few things that are in there to the new sections? oh well. *hides*


----------

